# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Πως θα με καλεσουνε στο voipdiscount? Υπαρχει sip αριθμος για εισερχομενες κλησεις?

## Fotis_Greece

παιδια μετα την (σχεδον) καταρευση του i-call αναγκαστηκα και το γυρισα στο voipdiscount. Κατεβασα το προγραμμα, εκανα εγγραφη, τους εβαλα 10 ευρω και ρυθμισα το sipura 3000 και μου δουλευει ενταξει.
Το θελω για την γυναικα μου να μιλαει με την αδερφη της στο κινητο στην Αγγλια. Αν αυτη θελει να μας καλεσει απο το δικο της προγραμμα στο PC (δεν ξερω αν εχει voipdiscount η καποιο αλλο) πως πρεπει να μας καλεσει για να ερθει η κληση στη συσκευη τηλεφωνου πανω στο sipura? 

Και αν και αυτη βαλει ενα sipura και δεν κανει χρηση PC τοτε πως μας καλει? Αν θυμαμαι καλα στο ι-call μας εδινε ενα sip νουμερο ωστε γινονταν να μας καλει απο συσκευη τηλεφωνου που εχει πληκτρολογιο αριθμων.

----------


## takisch

Πήγαινε εδώ κάνε login και διάβασε για το in-number. Απότι γράφει ξεκινάει από 1 ευρο.

----------


## Fotis_Greece

Oxi δεν θελω voip in αριθμο, απλα πες πως εχουνε 2 φιλοι λογαριασμο voipdiscount αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιουν το software, εχουν sipura spa. Πως θα καλει ο ενας τον αλλον για τσαμπα κλησεις?

----------


## africa_twin

Εννοείς μάλλον κάποιο εικονικό αριθμό όπως αυτό που έδινε το Ι-Call; (της μορφής 70700.....)
Νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.

----------


## cris28

sip:<voipdiscount#number>@sip.voipdiscount.com (or .net I don't remember)
Ετσι δουλεύει.
Κοίτα το.

----------


## yianniscan

Η Betamax, δεν προσφέρει γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς στην Ελλάδα, αλλά υπάρχουν λύσεις για OnNet κλήσεις καθώς και για γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς στην Ελλάδα και στην Αγγλία.

Για περισσότερα στείλε μου PM.

----------


## kostas2005

> sip:<voipdiscount#number>@sip.voipdiscount.com (or .net I don't remember)
> Ετσι δουλεύει.
> Κοίτα το.


μπορεις να εξηγησεις πως το πετυχαινεις αυτο

----------


## Fotis_Greece

Βρε παιδια θα τρελλαθω, δεν θελω γεωγραφικο αριθμο, ειναι απλο το πραγμα.
Ας πουμε οτι το username μου στο voipdiscount ειναι fotis123. Πως θα με καλεσει καποιος που χρησιμοποιει καποιο sip software softphone και ειτε ειναι με παροχο voipdiscount ειτε καποιο αλλο?
Θα βαλει σαν κληση το "sip:<fotis123@sip.voipdiscount.com"?
 Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα οι κλησεις μεταξυ sip χρηστων ειναι δωρεαν, ετσι?

----------


## cris28

Νομίζω υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ώστε να βάλει σε quick dial κάποιον χρήστη.
Για παράδειγμα. πατώντας τον αριθμό 11 από το τηλέφωνο και πατώντας send να καλεί τον χρήστη user@voiprovider.com ή τον χρήστη user1000
Αυτό το λέω διότι κάπου το είχα διαβάσει αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να πάει στις ρυθμίσεις του voip τηλεφώνου μέσω explorer με την ip αυτού και να το βάλει στην λίστα των αριθμών, στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο.

----------


## ChriStrofiS

> Πήγαινε εδώ κάνε login και διάβασε για το in-number. Απότι γράφει ξεκινάει από 1 ευρο.


Δυστηχως ομως δεν παρεχει αριθμους για Ελλαδα  :Thumb down:

----------


## yianniscan

Όπως έχει γραφτεί και σ' άλλα νήματα, τουλάχιστον ένας πάροχος θα παρέχει γεωγραφικά νούμερα στην Ελλάδα μέχρι το τέλος της ερχόμενης βδομάδας.

----------


## ludist

Δοκίμασα αυτό αλλά ΔΕΝ τα κατάφερα! (αχ ρε i-call, ακόμη παιδεύομαι)

Αυτό είναι σύντομο αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα. Και τα δύο προαπαιτούν να έχεις δηλώσει dns, (ιστορίες για αγριούς αν δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί).

Θυμάμαι τις χρυσές εποχές: Ekiga > user@i-call.gr > μιλάς. Χωρίς setup και ιστορίες για αγρίους  :Crying:

----------


## yianniscan

Αυτό που περιγράφεις λέγεται ενδοδικτυακή κλήση (OnNet call). Έχεις δυο επιλογές, η μία λέγεται www.omnivoice.eu κι η άλλη www.pbxes.com. Η OmniVoice είναι απλούστερη στην παραμετροποίηση, ενώ η επιλογή PBXes λίγο ποιο πολύπλοκη αλλά με περισσότερες δυνατότητες.

----------


## lights

> Βρε παιδια θα τρελλαθω, δεν θελω γεωγραφικο αριθμο, ειναι απλο το πραγμα.
> Ας πουμε οτι το username μου στο voipdiscount ειναι fotis123. Πως θα με καλεσει καποιος που χρησιμοποιει καποιο sip software softphone και ειτε ειναι με παροχο voipdiscount ειτε καποιο αλλο?
> Θα βαλει σαν κληση το "sip:<fotis123@sip.voipdiscount.com"?
>  Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα οι κλησεις μεταξυ sip χρηστων ειναι δωρεαν, ετσι?


Φυσικά ειναι δωρεάν απο και προς όλα τα δίκτυα SIP αρκει αυτα να μην έχουν περιορισμούς (διάφορες αλχημίες).
Εγω δοκίμασα απο sjphone προς sip:username@voipdiscount.com και πέτυχε. Το δοκίμασα απο λογαριασμό eu.voxalot.com και απο PC to PC (SIP) service tou SJPhone και πέτυχε. :Wink: 

Επίσης απο το SIP interface του SJphone μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να καλέσεις username@IP  ή username@hostname όπου hostname αυτό που θα πάρεις απο το dyndns.org και το modem σου να αναμεταδίδει την δυναμική IP σου εκέι για να μην γράφεις κάθε φορά άλλη ΙP.

Aπο ΑΤΑ (fritz, linksys, klp) βάλτο σε speed dial όπως γράψανε παραπάνω.
Αν τα παραπάνω δεν πετύχουν κάνε δυο δωρεαν λογαρισμούς στο voxalot.com και θα ησυχάσεις...  :Cool: 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Πρέπει και στα δυο ΑΤΑ ή softphone να χρησιμοποιείς τον ίδιο codec ! H ποιότητα της SIP2SIP κλήσης δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτε (εκτός απο την ISDN που είναι ίδια).

----------


## yianniscan

Και που ν' ακούσεις SIP to SIP κλήση με wide-band codec σ' ελεγχόμενο δίκτυο. Όλα τα λεφτά.  :Cool:

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

κανε το εξεις βαλε στο dial plan κατι τετοιο και με το 43 πχ καλεις  το user name που θελεις εμενα δουλευει


(<:0030>[2-9]xxxxxx.|<0:0>[0-9]xxxxxx.|<43:username@194.120.0.198>)

η ip 194.120.0.198 ειναι

Domain Lookup

Retrieve the IP address associated with a web site:
Domain Name:
Lookup...



The IP address associated with sip.voipdiscount.com  is :

194.120.0.198

----------


## kostas2005

αυτο που λεει ο ROXAMIS ειναι περιπου το ιδιο με αυτο 
εγώ έβαλα στο 3102 enable ip dialling..yes.. .NAT Mapping Enable ..yes ...NAT Keep Alive Enable ..yes και Use DNS SRV:yes 
μετα εβαλα στο user 1->Speed Dial Settings τα νουμερα η username@sip.voipdiscount.com
και δουλευε κανονικα 
απλα αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι γιατι το ιδιο username@sip.voipdiscount.com με copy/paste σε μερικα Speed Dial δουλευε και σε μερικα οχι

----------


## Fotis_Greece

> αυτο που λεει ο ROXAMIS ειναι περιπου το ιδιο με αυτο 
> εγώ έβαλα στο 3102 enable ip dialling..yes.. .NAT Mapping Enable ..yes ...NAT Keep Alive Enable ..yes και Use DNS SRV:yes 
> μετα εβαλα στο user 1->Speed Dial Settings τα νουμερα η username@sip.voipdiscount.com
> και δουλευε κανονικα 
> απλα αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι γιατι το ιδιο username@sip.voipdiscount.com με copy/paste σε μερικα Speed Dial δουλευε και σε μερικα οχι


Κωστα σε ευχαριστω, θα κοιταξω να κανω το ιδιο. Για να δουλευουνε αυτα τα speed dial αρκουν αυτες οι ρυθμισεις που εβαλες η χρειαζεται και καποιο ειδικο dial plan?
Επισης το speed dial πως το ενεργοποιεις απο την συσκευη? Πατας ας πουμε *2 ή #2 αν εχεις καποιο speed dial στο 2?

----------


## kostas2005

δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή στο dial plan (αν και πιθανόν να είναι καλύτερα να το περάσεις στο dial plan όπως λέει ο ROXAMIS)
απλά πατάς 2# κλπ
τσέκαρε και αυτό που είπα ...μπορεί αυτό που θα περάσεις να είναι σωστό αλλα να μην δουλευει στο 2# και να δουλευει στο 4# ..τώρα γιατί ας μου πει και έμενα καπιος ,πιθανόν να γίνετε κάνα μπέρδεμα με το dial plan αν και δεν νομίζω

----------


## tsatali22

υπάρχει ακόμα αυτή η λειτουργία? δηλαδή μπορώ να καλέσω στο sip:to_username_mou@sip.voipdiscount.com και το ata να χτυπήσει?

----------


## griniaris

Θα πρεπει και τα 2 να εχουν κανει πρωτα register με την voipdiscount.  και μετα ναι. θα μπορεις να το καλεσεις.

----------

